# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ترجمة الشيخ أحمد المليجي صاحب المطبعة المليجية

## القارئ المليجي

بالبحث في كتاب "معجم المطبوعات العربية" لـ يوسف سركيس عن (المليجية) يتبين أنه كانت هناك مطبعة عامرة بمصر - المحروسة - طبع فيها إلى سنة 1919 م عدد لا بأس به من كتب التراث، وهذه المطبعة كانت قريبة من الأزهر - المعمور -.
كما يتبين أن صاحبها الشيخ أحمد بن علي المليجي الكتبي كان ممن التزموا تصحيح الكتب ومراجعتها، وأنه كان ممن يردون على أهل الصليب؛ فله: (السؤال العجيب في الرد على أهل الصليب)، وله: (إعلام البعيد والقريب بِعجز مَن ظنَّ أنَّه ردَّ على السؤال العجيب).
وإذا كان المؤرخون لحركة الطباعة في مصر قد بخلوا علينا بمعلومات(1) عن هذا الرجل الكتبي المصحح، فإن معجم البابطين لشعراء العربية قد جاد علينا بالترجمة له
(1) أقول هذا بناء على أني لم أجده عند الدكتور الطناحي في "الكتاب المطبوع بمصر".
فجاء في معجم البابطين كما على هذا الرابط:
http://www.almoajam.org/poet_details.php?id=745

أحمد علي المليجي 
*( 1283 - هـ)* 
*( 1866 - م)* 

*سيرة الشاعر:*
*أحمد بن علي المليجي الشهير بلقب «الكتبي».*
*ولد في قرية مليج (شبين الكوم - محافظة المنوفية)، وتوفي في القاهرة في الأربعينيات من القرن العشرين.*
*قضى حياته في مصر.*
*حفظ القرآن الكريم بكتاب القرية، ثم انتقل للدراسة في الجامع الأزهر، حتى حصل على إجازته.*
*عمل بالتدريس في الأزهر، كما افتتح مطبعة ومكتبة المليجية بالأزهر.*
*أسس الحزب الخيري وأصبح رئيسًا له.*
*نشط اجتماعيًّا وسياسيًّا.*
*الإنتاج الشعري:*
*- له مطولة تجاوز المائة بيت، وردت ضمن كتاب: «رفع الحجاب عن بلايا ابن خطاب»، وهي في تقريظ الكتاب ومدح مؤلفه، وله قصائد وردت ضمن كتابه: «إعلام البعيد والقريب بعجز من ظن أنه رد على السؤال العجيب» منها قصيدة السؤال العجيب في الرد على أهل الصليب، وله قصائد وردت ضمن كتاب: «تحذير المسلمين والمسلمات من مدارس النصارى والمستشفيات» - مطبعة المليجي - بالقاهرة 1911.*

*الأعمال الأخرى:*
*- له كتاب بعنوان: «إتحاف اللبيب بشواهد السؤال العجيب»، وله كتاب بعنوان: «الجواب عن سؤال بعض أهل الكتاب».*
*شاعر داعية، غزير الإنتاج، طويل النفس، تتراوح أساليبه بين التحذير والتحريض والدعاء، فهو مشغول بقضايا الدعوة، إذ يبصِّر المسلمين بمسائل دينهم، ويحذرهم من مؤامرات تحيق بهم وغوايات تترصد لهم، ويدعو لهم بالهداية، وله غير ذلك تقاريظ لبعض الكتب وأسئلة في شئون العقيدة والرد على دعاوى المخالفين. كثير من معانيه تتكرر، وتتبنى صوت الحكمة والنصيحة، وشعره ملتزم وزنًا وقافية، يسوقه في لغة سلسة وبيان فصيح، أما خياله فقليل، يفتقد المعنى الشعري.*

*مصادر الدراسة:*
*1 - يوسف إليان سركيس: معجم المطبوعات العربية والمعربة- مكتبة سركيس - القاهرة 1928.*
*2 - : فهرست المكتبة الأزهرية (مج 7) - مصر.*
*3 - : فهرس دار الكتب المصرية - (مج 1) - القاهرة.*
*عناوين القصائد:*
*من قصيدة: رفع الحجاب*
*من قصيدة: دعاء*

----------


## الباحث النحوي

موضوع جميل! جزاكم الله خيرا!

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

جزاكم الله خيراً

أبينكما قرابة يا أستاذنا أم هوَ بلديُّك فحسب ؟

----------


## القارئ المليجي

بل أنا الذي يقال فيه : بلديُّه  :Smile: 

ومن هذه البلدة ممن اشتهر:
الشاعر المفلق/ محمود غنيم ... 
ولد بقرية مليج في 30 نوفمبر سنة 1902 م [هذا هو ما لديّ]، وتربى في المدرسة الأولية وحفظ القرآن الكريم، ثم التحق بالجامع الأحمدي بطنطا سنة 1915، وواصل الدراسة به حتى سنة 1920، ولما عمت الاضطرابات بسبب الثورة ترك التعليم الأزهري والتحق بمدرسة القضاء الشرعي سنة 1920، واستمر بها إلى أن ألغيت سنة 1923، حتى حصل على الشهادة الثانوية الأزهرية 1924، وفي السنة نفسها حصل على كفاءة التعليم وعلى شهادة نقل من السنة الأولى إلى الثانية بالقسم العالي بالأزهر.
التحق بالسنة الثانية من القسم العالي بالأزهر، وفي أثناء الدراسة اشتغل بالتدريس بمديرية قنا، وفي هذه الأثناء أبيح لحامل الثانوية الأزهرية الالتحاق بمدرسة دار العلوم، فاجتاز مسابقتها بامتياز والتحق بها سنة 1925، وانتظم بها حتى تخرج سنة 1929.
واشتغل بالتدريس بالمدارس الابتدائية ثم الثانوية ثم المعلمين، ثم عين مفتشًا للغة العربية سنة 1943 بوزارة المعارف العمومية.
[كل هذا من كتيِّب من إملاء الشيخ/ عبد المنعم مجاهد زغلول إمام وخطيب أكبر مسجد بالبلدة - سابقًا ].
واشتهر أنه عمل بالتدريس في "كوم حمادة" بالبحيرة، ثم عاد منها إلى القاهرة، وكتب في ذلك شعرًا:
فليعد الليث إلى العرين * * * أهلا بمصر البلد الأمين
فظن بعض الناس أن "كوم حمادة" كانت موطنه، وليس كذلك.
وله دواوين ثلاثة:
- صرخة في واد سنة 1947، وبه فاز بالجائزة الأولى في مسابقة مجمع اللغة العربية، وفاز الشاعر محمد الأسمر بالثانية، وقدَّم لهذا الديوان الوزير الأديب/ إبراهيم الدسوقي أباظة باشا.
- في ظلال الثورة، ونال به جائزة الدولة التشجيعية 1963، وقدَّم له الأديب عزيز أباظة باشا.
- رجع الصدى، وصدر بعد وفاته ... عني به الدكتور محمد أحمد سلامة بجامعة الأزهر.
= = =
وكان الشَّاعر قد بدأ بنشر قصائده في الصحف والمجلات مثل: السياسة الأسبوعية، والبلاغ الأسبوعي، والرسالة، والثقافة، والأهرام، والمصري، وأبولو، ودار العلوم، ومجلة الحج السعودية، والعصبة الأندلسية في البرازيل.
ولما بلغ شعرُه بلاد المهجر أُعجبوا به وكتبوا عنه، ولقبوه (خليفة حافظ) أو (حافظ إبراهيم الثاني)، وفي هذا إشارة إلى المنهج الذي التزمه في شعره وخصائصه التي تقترب من شعر الشاعر الكبير (حافظ إبراهيم).
وله كتاب (حفني ناصف .. بطولته في مختلف الميادين).
وله حوالي خمس مسرحيات شعرية.
كما شارك في تحقيق بعض أجزاء كتاب (الأغاني).
توفي - رحمه الله - في 23 سبتمبر 1972.
من تلاميذه بالبلدة:
الأستاذ الشاعر/ عبد الوالي شحاتة غنيم.
الأستاذة الشاعرة/ فوقية السحيمي.
الأستاذ محمد سعد غريب مدير إدارة مدرسة مليج الثانوية الأسبق، توفي يوم 15 سبتمبر 1994 م - 9 ربيع الآخر 1415 هـ.
وهم جميعًا من أساتذتي.
وأما أبناؤه، فكلهم يبدأ اسمه بحرف العين، وجمعَهم في بيت شعر:
عاطفٌ عادلٌ عزيزٌ وعزْمي * * * عِصمةٌ عاصمٌ عمادٌ علاءُ
وكذلك اقتدى به أستاذي عبد الوالي فسمى أبناءه الأربعة بأسماء تبدأ بحرف العين، وهم: عاطفٌ وثلاثٌ لن أسميهن.
استطراد:
ذكر لي أحد الإخوان أنه سكن مع ثمانية من زملائه، كلهم من بلدة واحدة، وكلهم يبدأ اسمه بحرف العين، سوى واحد منهم .... شذ  :Smile: 
أسماؤهم: عاشور - عطية - علاء - عبد الله - عبد الوهاب - عبد الغفار - محمود، ونسي الثامن.
= =
قالت زوجة القليني الشاعرة في أبناء الشاعر محمود غنيم:
ذاك المهندس والطبيب كلاهما * * * زهرٌ يفوحُ على أعزّ فروع
وإذا عددت فلن أوفي مأربي * * * فثمار غرسك باقة التنويع
ودفن الشاعر بمقابر أبناء مليج بالقاهرة.
وممن رثاه: د. محمد أحمد سلامة، والأستاذ غزال حرب، الذي آثر أن يرثيَه بشعر غنيم نفسه فقال:
يوما بجرجا ويوما في شبين وفي * * * أسيوط يوما ويوما في الزقازيقِ
في ذمة الله عمر ضاع معظمه * * * قضيته بين تشريق وتغريب
وكان الشاعر قد أدَّى فريضة الحج إلى بيت الله الحرام، وله في ذلك أشعار تفيض شوقًا إلى البيت وفرحًا بنعمة الله، وندمًا على ما سلف منه ... رحمه الله.
وكان للشاعر مطارحات مع كثيرٍ من شعراء عصره وعلمائِهم، منهم:
- محمد مصطفى الماحي، وأشهر ما بينهما الملحمة الفكاهية الكبرى: (بط الماحي).
- العوضي الوكيل .. الشاعر .. له شرح على بعض ديوان المتنبي، ويمتاز ما بينهما من مطارحات بالهجاء الساخر .. المقذع أحيانًا.
- الأمير صقر القاسمي.
- الأستاذ عباس محمود العقاد.
- د. إبراهيم ناجي بينهما مطارحة فيها هجاء ساخر حول الردنجوت الذي استعاره ناجي، وللحق فإن ناجي بالغ في الإقذاع في تلك المطارحة، وقد ختمها غنيم بهجاء لناجي أيضا حين قال:
لنا طبيبٌ يُداوي الناسَ إن مرِضوا * * * بالفصْلِ ما بين أرواحٍ وأبدانِ
ومَن تجرَّع كأسَ الموت من يدِه * * * فلن يمُرَّ على جنَّات رضوانِ
ردَّ الردنجوت موْبوءًا لصاحبه * * * فلم يطهِّره محلول السُّليمانِ
- محمود الخفيف، وله يقول:
صاحِ قد جُعتُ فهيِّئْ * * * لي طعامًا ورغيفا
واسْقني شايًا ثقيلاً * * * قبَّح الله الخفيفا
ووفاءً للشاعر، فإن البلدة تطلق اسمه على إحدى المدارس بها، ويُقام من حينٍ إلى حينٍ بعض الندوات عنه يَحضرها كوكبة من رجال العلم والأدب.
وقد حضرتُ إحدى الندوات عنه بالبلدة سنة 1993 حضرها محافظ المنوفية آنذاك المستشار عدلي حسين، والنائب بالبرلمان/ حمدي عبد العزيز قنديل، والدكتور والوزير السابق/ أحمد هيكل، وأحد أساتذة جامعة الأزهر، وغيرهم من أهل الفضل كالأستاذ عبد الوالي والأستاذة فوقية السحيمي.
وعن الشاعر تمت - ولا تزال - دراسات عديدة، لعل من آخرها ما ورد في هذا الخبر:
(("الصورة البيانية في شعر محمود غنيم" موضوع رسالة الدكتوراه التي تُناقشها جامعة الأزهر صباح الأحد القادم، والمقدّمة من الباحثة كوثر سيد يوسف المدرس المساعد بكلية الدراسات الإسلامية والعربية.
وتتكون لجنة المناقشة من:
د. عبد القادر حسني أستاذ النقد والبلاغة بالكلية.
د. هاشم محمد هاشم أستاذ البلاغة بكلية الدراسات الإسلامية.
د. منير عبد المجيد فوزي رئيس قسم البلاغة بكلية دار العلوم جامعة المنيا.
[[جريدة الأهرام بتاريخ/ الخميس 25 يونيه 2009]]))

انتهت الترجمة باختصار، وقد استفدت ممَّا أملاه الشيخ عبد المنعم مجاهد زغلول، وممَّا كتبه الأستاذ عبد الوالي، ثمَّ مما كتبه د. محمد أحمد سلامة في مقدمة ديوان "رجع الصدى" ومن مشاهداتي، ولعلّي أُتبع هذه الترجمة بترجمة غيره من أعلام مليج - إن شاء الله.
كتبه: أحمد محمد سليمان

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

جزاك الله خيراً وأسبغ رحمته على الشاعر المفلق محمود غنيم المليجي، ولعل هذه الصفحة تكون فاتحة تصنيف (نَشْر الأريج من تاريخ مليج) لأبي ورش  :Smile:  



> وممن رثاه: د. محمد أحمد سلامة، والأستاذ غزال حرب، الذي آثر أن يرثيَه بشعر غنيم نفسه فقال:
> يوما بجرجا ويوما في شبين وفي * * * أسيوط يوما ويوما في الزقازيقِ
> في ذمة الله عمر ضاع معظمه * * * قضيته بين تغريب وتشريق

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> - الأمير صقر القاسمي.


وكانت وفاة الأمير صقر بن محمد القاسمي حاكم إمارة رأس الخيمة بدولة الإمارات العربية فجر يوم الأربعاء 27 من أكتوبر 2010 م.
رحمه الله.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

خبر وفاة الشيخ / عبد المنعم مجاهد زغلول ... على الرابط:

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## القارئ المليجي

وإليكم هذا الرابط:
ترجمة الشيخ حسين عثمان عثمان

----------


## القارئ المليجي

وينظر هذا الرابط:
القضايا الأساسية والصور البيانية في شعر محمود غنيم، من خلال ديوان "صرخة في واد"

وما سيتبعها من مقالات للكاتب: د/ محمد ويلالي.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

وهنا المقال الثاني:
http://www.alukah.net/Literature_Language/0/29144/
وهنا المقال الثالث:
http://www.alukah.net/Literature_Language/0/29222/

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

بارك الله في كاتب الموضوع وجزاه خيرًا.

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

> وكان للشاعر مطارحات مع كثيرٍ من شعراء عصره وعلمائِهم، منهم:
> ......
> - الأمير صقر القاسمي.
> ____
> 
> وكانت وفاة الأمير صقر بن محمد القاسمي حاكم إمارة رأس الخيمة بدولة الإمارات العربية فجر يوم الأربعاء 27 من أكتوبر 2010 م.
> رحمه الله.


 
أنا يا شيخنا الكريم أرجو منك أن تعيد النظر في المَعْنِيّ بِهذه الفائدة، فإن المقصود هنا ينبغي أن لا يكونَ الشيخ *صقر بن محمد القاسمي صاحب رأس الخيمة السابق. بل ابن عمه الأبعد صقرَ بن سلطان بن صقر بن خالد بن سلطان بن صقر بن راشد القاسمي صاحب الشارقة السابق، المتوفى سنة 1994م، فهو الذي يقرض الشعر ويطارح الشعراء.* 
وله ترجمة قصيرة هـنا.
وهذه ترجمة صقر بن محمد القاسمي صاحب رأس الخيمة هـنا.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

الله يرفع درجتك في عليين يا شيخ مُسلم.
أنتُم أدرى بهذا، وأنا لم أتثبَّت.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> من تلاميذه بالبلدة:
> الأستاذ الشاعر/ عبد الوالي شحاتة غنيم.
> الأستاذة الشاعرة/ فوقية السحيمي.
> الأستاذ محمد سعد غريب مدير إدارة مدرسة مليج الثانوية الأسبق، توفي يوم 15 سبتمبر 1994 م - 9 ربيع الآخر 1415 هـ.
> وهم جميعًا من أساتذتي.


لم يبق من هؤلاء إلا الأستاذة الشاعرة/ فوقية السحيمي..
وقد يسر الله - عز وجل - لي زيارتَها أثناء أيام العيد.
كنتُ في البلدة مليج، والتقيتُ بها، واستمعتُ إلى بعض أشعارها..
إلى جانب الأمور العجيبة التي أخبرتني بها:
أخبرتني أنها حصلتْ مؤخَّرًا على ليسانس الشريعة والقانون ...
وأنها اجتازت مرحلة تمهيدي الماجستير..
وأنها الآن تعمل في إعداد رسالة الماجستير..
.. عمرها يُجاوز السبعين.
أخبرتني أنَّ لها ثلاثة دواوين، تسعى إلى نشرها الآن، ولكن بعد مُراجعة أخيرة.
- - -
أخبرتني أن الأستاذ عبد الوالي غنيم توفّي، وكذلك توفيت زوجتُه، وابنتان من بناته الثلاث ... وإنا لله وإنَّا إليه راجعون.
أخبرتني أنَّ ابنه لم يسْعَ إلى الآن لنشر تُراثه، بل هو يكتمُه، وأنه أساء إليه في آخر حياته.
- - -
وعدتني أن تُقدم لي أشعارها بعد مراجعتها .. لأنشرها.
وأن تُساعدني أيضًا في الحصول على أشعار الأستاذ عبد الوالي - رحمه الله.

----------


## أبو المنذر الظاهري

من يرفع رد المليجي على كتاب الهداية لزويمر

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

ما هي اخبار القارئ المليجي ؟..

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

ما شاء الله، بالفعل يموت الجميع وتبقى الآثار والأخبار.

----------


## أبو المنذر الظاهري

من يرفع رد المليجي على كتاب الهداية لزويمر

----------


## أبو المنذر الظاهري

هل من خبر عن رد المليجي على كتاب الهداية لزويمر

----------

